# Next to Bolt?



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yahoo! reports:


> This time, the overseas revolution of outbidding NBA teams for restricted free agents advances with Dynamo Moscow discussing a two-year, $10 million offer with Delonte West, a source close to West said on Thursday.
> 
> Clearly, Dynamo is a franchise with the resources to be taken seriously. Just a week ago, it lured New Jersey Nets forward Bostjan Nachbar with a three-year, $14.3 million contract.


 Interesting. The Contra Costa Times reports another possibility for the next legit NBA guy to leave.


> A source close to the Warriors’ fifth-year center said European teams are hot and heavy after Biedrins. The Latvia native is drawing strong interest in a couple Russian clubs, according to the source, who added that teams are willing to sign him for three to five years for what amounts to more than $10 million a year.
> ...
> Biedrins’ camp, which was rumored to have its sight set on the ballpark of Chris Kaman’s contract (five years, $55 million), likely won’t be elated about the offer they’re likely going to get from the Warriors. I would be shocked if it even equaled Corey Maggette’s average of $10 million a year. Just looking at the numbers, I’m thinking six years, $48 million.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Or the LA Times' published possibility?


> Lakers reserve guard Sasha Vujacic, a restricted free agent, is prepared to leave the team and accept an offer from a European team in the next few days if the Lakers don't make him an offer he deems fair, according to a source in the Vujacic camp who spoke only on the condition of anonymity.
> 
> The source said Vujacic is seeking a multiyear deal from the Lakers averaging about $5 million a year. Vujacic was hoping for a six-year deal, but anticipated it could be a shorter contract.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Hitting a college near you...

Georgia Tech's Dickey gives up senior season to go pro in Ukraine


> Coach Paul Hewitt said Wednesday the 6-foot-10 Dickey signed a contract with Budivelnyk Kiev of the Ukrainian Super League. He redshirted last season to recover from acute tendinitis in his right knee and had a year of eligibility remaining.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> Hitting a college near you...
> 
> Georgia Tech's Dickey gives up senior season to go pro in Ukraine


I saw that yesterday on espn but didn't make note because it's not so rare: I doubt it would have been listed anywhere prominent if not for the other recent guys going to Europe. Plenty of decent, non-star players drop out of school and end up signing pro deals elsewhere. Not tons, mind you, but plenty.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Christian Dreijer ring a bell?


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

TM said:


> Christian Dreijer ring a bell?


A beautiful-toned one. I actually loved him. I have a soft spot for sweet-passing point forward types. But yeah, that's more what I meant. Or last year, when Lamar's 7-0 C James Davis, after averaging about 16 and 10, did not declare for the draft ... but left school in the offseason to play pro ball overseas. Some guys just want to get on with it.


----------



## TM (Jun 30, 2003)

Some of those guys aren't stupid. A guy like Dreijer - he knew he wasn't going to be a lottery pick. A team was willing to pay him big bucks right away. I'm assuming it's in his home country? What's he going to do with a college education? Smart move by some of those guys.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

No, he was a Dane, so it's not his home country. He went to Rome, I think. But the point is the same. He was going to be a pro and make a living playing basketball. Maybe NBA, maybe not. And he was drafted (Washington, I think) but didn't make it, and so stayed in Euro[e. That's fine. He's not the star some thought, but he's making a living. I don't see anything wrong with pursuing your trade. If it's basketball, it's a risky one ... but you've got a right to take a risk if you want to.


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Nenad Kristic is most likely the next NBA player to go overseas.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

That is pretty reasonable. Maccabi Electra Tel Aviv has reportedly been after him hard. But they don't typically spend a ton, so it's hard to say. His agent was quoted as saying it is a realistic possibility, though.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Triumph Moscow, which finished fourth in the Russian League last year but has been rumored as a club ready to enter the big-money, big-name ways of CSKA, Dynamo and Khimky, is reportedly working out a deal with Nenad Krstic. While not a sure thing at all, he did stay in Russia while his national team members left for China to play exhibitions. He says other Euro and NBA clubs remain possibilities, but you don't stay back to negotiate if it isn't serious. The team had some decent talent, with Marcus Goree, Tyrell Lyday, JR Bremer, Ognen Askrabic and Uros Slokar, Kristaps Valter and Kerem Tunceri on last year's roster. But Krstic would be their best player immediately, assuming he's healthy. It's really depressing to see a young, promising, quality big man leaving the NBA. This, if it happens, isn't the equivalent of a Stojko Vrankovic or Zan Tabak going back to Europe, or even a Primoz Brezec. Krstic, if healthy, is a very legitimate starter. Rough offseason for the NBA.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Carlos Arroyo. Maccabi. KAS must be happy.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

And we see another guy make the leap: Jannero Pargo, Dynamo Moscow, for a $3.5 million, one-year deal.


----------



## bball2223 (Jul 21, 2006)

luther said:


> Carlos Arroyo. Maccabi. KAS must be happy.


Arroyo bolted? wow I didn't think he would.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

bball2223 said:


> Arroyo bolted? wow I didn't think he would.


Yeah, while I think his heart (ego, anyway) has him as an NBA player, he has now had several consecutive seasons in a role I don't think thrilled him. And since his contract offers were reportedly more in line with his recent production than his original big contract-earning production, he went for the money with Maccabi.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Gordan Giricek signed a two-year deal with Turkish Euroleague team Fenerbahce. The deal has an opt-out clause next summer for the NBA. Giricek's agent Marc Fleischer is quoted as saying the Spurs had an offer on the table for Giricek, too, but that it was for a lot less money.


----------



## Porn Player (Apr 24, 2003)

EDIT - I should really read threads more closely.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Yeah, I posted that earlier this thread.


----------



## luther (Nov 2, 2007)

Awww, BBF favorite Earl Barron signed with Fortitudo Bologna.


----------

